# Rack-a-tiers pouch combo



## SX604 (Sep 27, 2010)

I decided to stick with my Klein and add on the rack-a-tiers suspenders to save some money for now.

Here's a video of the belt I was considering buying.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6NaxdTUEMc


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had the Gatorback with suspenders for a couple of years. It's a good rig.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a Rack-A-Tiers belt with suspenders. It's fantastic except for one small thing: for some reason, they used a staple to attach the loop that holds the tip of the belt in place. This staple broke off after about two months. Everything else is solid.

Other than that, very solid belt and very comfortable.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ladies wear nylons, men wear leather...










Its an old picture and the pouches were just spares lying around that I was using while I got the adjustments right. A lot of the excess strapping got cut off since that image.

Its the most comfortable set up I've ever worn from day one. What I like about leather is that it gets even more comfortable with age. Also, I find the nylons irritate the skin once a sweat is worked up, an issue I've never had with good leather. I also avoid wearing those stretchy pieces of spandex and rubber called gloves for the same reasons.


----------



## embral (Jun 6, 2009)

I was thinking of picking up one of these pouches but am not sold on it yet. Does anyone have any pictures of this pouch loaded up with tools?


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

I have one and love it


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I have not worn a tool belt in 32 years, I worked with an old man that limped and swore it was a byproduct of 45 years of wearing a tool belt. I do perfectly fine without all that junk hanging on my side.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 14, 2009)

The suspenders are key to saving your back.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> I have not worn a tool belt in 32 years, I worked with an old man that limped and swore it was a byproduct of 45 years of wearing a tool belt. I do perfectly fine without all that junk hanging on my side.


I can't do the belt or pouch thing either. I tried it again a few days ago and my back is still all f*ucked up. I always seem to end up dropping stuff out of them anyway too.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I can't do the belt or pouch thing either. I tried it again a few days ago and my back is still all f*ucked up. I always seem to end up dropping stuff out of them anyway too.



I carry my pouch in my bag. Which I carry over my shoulder. I lay my pouch on something and keep my kleins, a screwdriver and strippers in my front pocket. I wouldn't wear a pouch if you paid me to.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> I carry my pouch in my bag. Which I carry over my shoulder. I lay my pouch on something and keep my kleins, a screwdriver and strippers in my front pocket. I wouldn't wear a pouch if you paid me to.


What about 50 grands?:laughing:










Why don´t you wear one? back problems too?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I carry my pouch in my bag. Which I carry over my shoulder. I lay my pouch on something and keep my kleins, a screwdriver and strippers in my front pocket. I wouldn't wear a pouch if you paid me to.


Yeah I have a little pouch thing with a metal clip that rides in my bag. Gets laid down near or on what I'm working on.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

My dad is a doctor who has treated chronic pain as a specialty for 30 years. His advice to me: stay the F away from tool pouches as much as possible and see a good chiropractor. The strain on your back is not symmetrical and doesn't load your spine in a natural way. The gradual dislocation of your joints will cause the cartilage to wear and thin out until you get major problems, which there is no magic fix for after the fact.

Needless to say I almost never actually wear my pouch, only carry it  Having said that the 25 pocket carrier thingy Rack A Tiers has looks nice.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> My dad is a doctor who has treated chronic pain as a specialty for 30 years. His advice to me: stay the F away from tool pouches as much as possible and see a good chiropractor. The strain on your back is not symmetrical and doesn't load your spine in a natural way. The gradual dislocation of your joints will cause the cartilage to wear and thin out until you get major problems, which there is no magic fix for after the fact.
> 
> Needless to say I almost never actually wear my pouch, only carry it  Having said that the 25 pocket carrier thingy Rack A Tiers has looks nice.


 
Would suspenderd prevent the problem?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

At this point in my life, I would prefer to have a burro with me if I got myself into a situation where I had to carry that much crap around.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Mike_586 said:


> Ladies wear nylons, mean wear leather...


 That looks like something you'd pick up at a fetish shop 'cause it matches your ass-less chaps. Just sayin'. :jester:

Mike


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike_586 said:


> Ladies wear nylons, mean wear leather..


Don't you mean *men *wear leather.



(A lady who hates nylon)


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> That looks like something you'd pick up at a fetish shop 'cause it matches your ass-less chaps.


*You *should know.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Josue said:


> Would suspenderd prevent the problem?


It would help, especially if you distribute your tools so the weight is even...but again, the best is to have nothing. It depends on the type of work you are doing but there aren't that many situations where I have to have all my stuff attached to me in commercial. I use my back pocket to carry the stuff I need for each task and change up as needed. I could look into one of those butt pocket pouch things.

I remember when I was in residential new construction I would have to have a pouch on me so I could carry my hammer, pliers, 923934873 romex staples and a bunch of marrettes. Looking back if I knew what I do now I would definitely have used a suspender type of setup for that stuff. It used to feel weird when I took my pouch off for breaks and lunch.

Most of the JMs who I work with have some kind of mangled back from carrying pouches. I am not going to end up like that if I can help it.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is there a place to get pricing online for rack-a-tier products?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Josue said:


> Would suspenderd prevent the problem?


Not on their own. Its a combination of things, belt with decent back support, straps that are wide enough to distribute the weight well, how much weight is on the belt and how its balanced, your footwear and your posture.

Its a lot like trying to lose weight, simply eating or avoiding a single food isn't going to help. It takes a lifestyle change that alters your diet, exercise and your entire perspective.



Mike in Canada said:


> That looks like something you'd pick up at a fetish shop 'cause it matches your ass-less chaps. Just sayin'. :jester:
> 
> Mike


That kind of leather would look way better on the wife I think.



electric_avenue said:


> Don't you mean *men *wear leather?
> 
> 
> 
> (A lady who hates nylon)


Yup. Good catch :thumbsup:
(fix that in a minute)


----------



## electric_avenue (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike_586 said:


> Its a lot like trying to lose weight, simply eating or avoiding a single food isn't going to help.


Drew Carey might be inclined to disagree with you on that point....and so would a lot of other people I know.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just bought one of those Rack-a-Tiers combos and its so overly engineered it's horrendous. Big, bulky and heavy. I may as we'll carry my truck on my back. I'm staying with a small leather pouch that carries only what I need.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

robnj772 said:


> You just bumped a four year old thread.


You're welcome


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm wondering if anybody has a picture of the tool side of the pouch all the pictures are of the material side. I've said this before in posts but if your not carrying a pouch your useless. Carrying just a set of screw drivers in your pocket and some pliers doesn't get much done . What do y ou do with wire nuts, screws etc. I'd say my pouch might add 20 lbs to me when loaded but how can you be efficient and get work done by not having a pouch on. 

And on the flip side to that I've had 2 knee surgery but I attribute those to sports when I was younger but the job mi h t also play a part too.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I was always too skinny to wear those Arlington type of tool belts. My waist size was 28-30'' for the many years I wore a tool belt. Not sayin electricians are fat asses, but well, yes actually I AM.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Mac mike. I was too. For years only way to keep a pouch on was suspenders. I should go back to that it does distribute weight better. I'm just sick of these kline pouches making 6 months aND ripping.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

jsmart84 said:


> Mac mike. I was too. For years only way to keep a pouch on was suspenders. I should go back to that it does distribute weight better. I'm just sick of these kline pouches making 6 months aND ripping.


When I was younger and wore a toolbelt, I was also ripped. From surfing. I almost never wore a shirt during my work day so suspenders were out of the question. People never complained. They certainly would now.......:whistling2:


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I was doing some stuff the other day and thought "You know, a pouch would make this go a little faster"...

Then I thought better of it, I like the fact that my knees, hips, and back no longer hurt as bad. Plus, I kinda like the pace I work at now...At least I have to tell myself that!:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I got my son standing around close by learnin. I make him wear a belt. I need a tool I just tell him to hand me whatever.....


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I wear overalls with tool pockets, and most sites I work on I'm required to wear a hi-viz vest, so I wear the surveyor style one and keep things like wire nuts and cable connectors in that. Serves me fine for most of the stuff I do. I also keep a cart full of fittings and fasteners and whatnot in the area I'm working so I can grab what I need quickly. I'm over tool pouches.


----------



## jsmart84 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nabs, I work with a carpenter with a vest .


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I was always too skinny to wear those Arlington type of tool belts. My waist size was 28-30'' for the many years I wore a tool belt. Not sayin electricians are fat asses, but well, yes actually I AM.


As old age sets in so does fatness :laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

jsmart84 said:


> I'm wondering if anybody has a picture of the tool side of the pouch all the pictures are of the material side. I've said this before in posts but if your not carrying a pouch your useless. Carrying just a set of screw drivers in your pocket and some pliers doesn't get much done . What do y ou do with wire nuts, screws etc. I'd say my pouch might add 20 lbs to me when loaded but how can you be efficient and get work done by not having a pouch on.
> 
> And on the flip side to that I've had 2 knee surgery but I attribute those to sports when I was younger but the job mi h t also play a part too.


Look on the right side...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> As old age sets in so does fatness :laughing:


I'm still under 150 friend.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I'm still under 150 friend.


And 4' 10":laughing::laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Switched said:


> I was doing some stuff the other day and thought "You know, a pouch would make this go a little faster"...
> 
> Then I thought better of it, I like the fact that my knees, hips, and back no longer hurt as bad. Plus, I kinda like the pace I work at now..*.At least I have to tell myself that!:whistling2:*


*
*
Good thing you talk to yourself:laughing:


----------

